# which would you choose?



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I`m looking to upgrade my lighting. I`d like somewhere around 2 wpg. I`ve found a few ggod prices, just don`t know which is best. For some reason I expect lots of votes for AH supply. The tank is 33 gallons 36 inches long 12 inches wide and 18 inches high if I remember correctly.

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=150
this one is only 24 inches long so I`m not sure if I`ll get good coverage.
http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=8
this one would give me nearly 3 wpg which kinda scares me.
http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=144

and of course, AH supply:2 x 36 watt Bright Kit Item # 30362 $62.99 
Just like the 2 x 55 watt Bright Kit except that, instead of two 22" reflectors, this kit includes the option of one 34.5"L x 4"W MIRO 4 reflector with five facets or one 17.5"L x 7"W MIRO 4 reflector with eight facets. Two 36w bulbs will fit nicely end-to-end under the 34.5"L x 4"W reflector or side-by-side under the 17.5"L x 7"W reflector. Bulbs must be ordered separately. Note that the 17.5"L x 7"W reflector will fit over a standard 10 or 15XH gallon aquarium for great mini-reef lighting.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't have any experience with the 3 links you provide, but can vouch for ah's products. Their reflectors are great, and Kim is real easy to get info/ask questions to.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

From what I have heard, Aqua traders does not have a great quality (you get what you pay for).

I've only heard good things about AH supply. I know lots of people on this forum uses their products.

I myself like to use Coralife PC fixtures. They are reasonable priced and of great quality.


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

I would choose the 96w freshwater aqualight from coralife. IMO it is very well made and looks very good on a tank. thats what i have on my 30g


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

AT has a horrible track record in the aquarium community. I'm not sure if they have shaped up at all, but in the past customer service was horrible. Stories of broken bulbs, missing shipments, delayed shipments, premature bulb failures, poor reflector designs. Someone who had their products for awhile said if you replace their bulbs, they're decent. Their prices are extremely cheap, but you get what you pay for. 

On the other hand, AHSupply has a great track record for customer service, but please remember that it is DYI. Great kits still! Reflectors are top notch. I'd recommend these to any aquarist for thier first real lighting setup.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I've bought from AT twice recently. A 24 inch 65 watt fixture which arrive and looked good. Bulb broke after 5 min of operation (it was a 50/50 so it was being replaced anyway). Just got in a 48 inch 4x65 watt fixture and it works great. Ran it for 8 hrs one day to see if the bulbs would break. No problems. Shipping takes awhile (like 7 days).


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

glad to see this continue. I still haven`t deicided so any experiences and comments are helpful.


----------

